# Ode to Outlook 2013



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

I hate you.

I hate you.

I hate you.

You and your "generic errors".  I hate you.

I hate you.

I hate you.

I hate you.

Microsoft Outlook sucks.


----------



## Darwin (Dec 31, 2014)

Could be worse...


IBM Lotus Notes


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

Haha oh geeze.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Dec 31, 2014)

What happened really with your outlook.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

It wasn't mine.  It's simply working on fixing someone else's outlook instance and moving it over from one machine to the other.

tldr: I get a generic Outlook error code (it was like 0x8004010f or something) and any solution I tried didn't work.  So I'll be reformatting the laptop soon and re-setting everything up then.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


You know what?!

That just solved it!

I seriously wish it was that simple


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm confused on wiping the OS part?  There are cleaners from m$ for office suites.  I know specifically for 2003/2007, I recently had to use them :s.  Have you tried to see if m$ offers one for 2013?  If it's an outlook issue, this would wipe it out pretty well.  

Just an idea.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> I'm confused on wiping the OS part?  There are cleaners from m$ for office suites.  I know specifically for 2003/2007, I recently had to use them :s.  Have you tried to see if m$ offers one for 2013?  If it's an outlook issue, this would wipe it out pretty well.
> 
> Just an idea.


That would be useful... but the error I get is pretty damn generic.  It ranges from corruption in the data files (plus contact data files) to permission issues to connection issues to god knows what.  I was hoping just completely reformatting this would take care of it once and for all (and stop me from wasting more and more of my time on a pointless problem).

If you mean this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2739501 then I haven't tried it but I may try it one last time.


----------



## mikho (Dec 31, 2014)

Perhaps stop using computers once for all?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 31, 2014)

> IBM Lotus Notes


I have a copy of Lotus Notes R3 for OS/2 on floppy (pre-IBM purchase of Lotus) I'd be willing to sell.  Should I start a new thread for that?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> 0x8004010f


"Outlook data file cannot be accessed"? That's a pretty common error when moving profiles. Did you try this?

http://itissolved.blogspot.com/2012/07/0x8004010f-outlook-data-file-cannot-be.html

The specific instructions there are for 2010 but the same fix works for 2013.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If you mean this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2739501 then I haven't tried it but I may try it one last time.


Yeap, that right there.  Hope it helps out!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 1, 2015)

Dylan said:


> "Outlook data file cannot be accessed"? That's a pretty common error when moving profiles. Did you try this?
> 
> http://itissolved.blogspot.com/2012/07/0x8004010f-outlook-data-file-cannot-be.html
> 
> The specific instructions there are for 2010 but the same fix works for 2013.


Already tried it.

I've Googled the living crap out of this problem and unfortunately every single solution I found wasn't the right answer.


----------



## mikho (Jan 1, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Already tried it.
> 
> 
> I've Googled the living crap out of this problem and unfortunately every single solution I found wasn't the right answer.


Just to make sure.


Are you using an Exchange account with that profile or only pop3/imap accounts?


Any addons that have been installed in Outlook?


Many addons don't work properly yet with 2013 but they work with 2010.


Does it take a long time when starting Outlook?


Splash svreen shows but there is a waiting period before the status messages are shown in the splash screen?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 1, 2015)

mikho said:


> Just to make sure.
> 
> 
> Are you using an Exchange account with that profile or only pop3/imap accounts?
> ...


Negative. Nevative.  Negative.  Negative. Negative.

It's not the connection with a Microsoft Exchange Server.  There's no addon. 

This isn't a major deployment, it's only for a single individual who has been using Outlook to link to their work email (using IMAP/POP3 and SMTP).  Problem is that we're moving from a desktop to a work laptop because he's going to be travelling a ton in the next year.  Unfortunately this also meant moving up from Office 2007 to Office 2013. I had to move the Email data files + contacts into it.

Now what I did so far is export the entire account (in Office 2007).  Once I imported the account to Office 2013 I was getting that error message above.  It apparently ranges from corrupted data file, to communication error (afaik), to contacts error issues, or something else I don't remember right now.  When I gave the person the laptop it worked.  Well now it doesn't and they're complaining.  I want to think it's something they did, but can't be too sure.


----------



## mikho (Jan 1, 2015)

Another thing I usually try when troubleshooting stuff like this is to temporary disable any antivirus software before starting the application (in this case Outlook).


I've even gone so far that I uninstalled the antivirus to make sure it wasn't that.


Antivirus software wont allow access to the pst file or any other mailbox files before it is finished with scanning the file.


If the file is large or stored on a network drive this could cause problems.


----------

